# Heaven for dogs



## SwtCheeks (Jan 28, 2015)

this is exactly what I like to think it is like for them, puts a smile on my face every time I see this. Hope it does for you as well.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

It does look like heaven. That is kind of how I picture heaven for myself. Warm water, lots of dogs, etc.


----------

